

10 things you should never do with SQL Server - cfontes
http://www.sqlbits.com/Sessions/Event7/10_things_you_should_never_do_with_SQL_Server

======
rbanffy
Point to non-existent videos?

    
    
      $ curl -I http://files.sqlbits.com/event7/10_things_you_should_never_do_with_sql_server/10%20things%20you%20should%20never%20do%20with%20sql%20server%20cut%205_c_500.mp4
    
      HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
      Cache-Control: max-age=900
      Content-Type: text/html
      Date: Tue, 22 Feb 2011 13:02:19 GMT
      Expires: Tue, 22 Feb 2011 13:17:19 GMT
      Server: HSS (lax001/2860)
      Content-Length: 345

